# Wedding-pics... please have a look...



## fotograf biel (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello,
this is a little overview from my last wedding I did. C&C are welcome...

#1









#2








#3





#4








#5








#6








#7








Thank you...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

link doesnt work


----------



## cokids (Oct 25, 2010)

OOps! No photos!!

Beth


----------



## fotograf biel (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for reporting the bug! Should work now fine...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

some still broken


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

Would like to see some more for better review. BW photographs seems to have a low tonal range the color versions are a lit bit dark for me. Maybe thats my monitor..
  Was the whole wedding all arround the car? IMHO the wedding pictures needs to tell the whole wedding story..


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 25, 2010)

I like #4 & #5
 all the others seem as if something is missing -not right
 #2 #3 #7 have cut heads


----------



## fotograf biel (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Donatas! Thought not to post to many pics ... Of course, I always try to capture the whole story. This particular wedding was a very small one. Without church.
Some more to have a look:

#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





That's just a part of the story, I know. I don't want to post to many pics. 

@Emmanuel: Thanks for your reply also. I think the cut head are obvious and a part of the "observing" style.

Regards


----------



## dustin0479 (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a reflection of you in #3


----------



## swoop_ds (Nov 9, 2010)

#11 = money

I understand that sometimes wedding are quick and rushed affairs that offer you little time to do what you'd like to do in terms of pictures. I get the impression that you were somewhat rushed, if that's the case, you did good work. I really like some of these candid pictures as they show the B/G as they really are.  I think they will be happy with them.  Watch out with framing on some of the pictures, creative framing is great but you don't want to be cutting heads in half and what not IMHO.

-Dave


----------



## fotograf biel (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave for your reply!

Yes, I was rushed and there was heavy rain also. I had to hold an umbrella while taking the outdoorpictures :-( 
Maybe my framing was a little to creativ this time. That could be a problem in future weddings, thanks for that...


----------



## Misfitlimp (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to comment on the first set and tell you that a lot of the time we get caught up trying to get a super cool angle or be all artsy with your stuff and to be honest you achieved that at the cost of pulling the main focus away from what it should be in some of these and that's the bride and groom. Like the ones with the umbrellas. In those all I think is is umbrella not how happy they are as a couple or the one of them with the birds all I think is birds not wedding bliss. I think you a lot of great stuff here and the other set but I guess what I'm trying to say is I'd like to see you focus more on your subjects instead of all the other stuff.  
Then again that's my opinion. If that's your style and you wanna stick to it much luck to you my friend.


----------



## fotograf biel (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for your constructive criticism! I don't want to defend me and my style too much, but just to let you now: I think this couple received enough of the formal pictures. I just wanted to upload the rather special ones... 
I don't like umbrellas either, but there was heavy rain and I wanted them to be in the pictures instead of trying to hide them desperatly...

Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## twocolor (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you did a great job!  I would be thrilled to have these images of my big day!


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 10, 2010)

#1 is the best one, IMO. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## burgo (Nov 10, 2010)

well done, they are very nice images.  I agree with you about the umbrellas. You did the golden rule of wedding photography, made the best of the situation and you documented how the elements effected the day.

The Grooms wardrobe made me laugh. The Bride gets dressed in a lovely white ensemble and he is wearing jeans and a check shirt. I guess some people have a strange sense of occasion and taste in clothing.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 10, 2010)

twocolor said:


> I think you did a great job!  I would be thrilled to have these images of my big day!



X2

A few VERY minor nit-picks aside, I think this is an excellent set.  Great job!


----------



## masong (Nov 12, 2010)

The wedding is simple but yet elegant,i like the pics it looks natural.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 12, 2010)

definitely some great shots there!


----------



## mscuer (Nov 12, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## fotograf biel (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I'm so happy you like it! And yes, the grooms clothing is very special


----------



## Phil Holland (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm fond of 3 and 4 from the first post.


----------



## smthkathleen (Dec 8, 2010)

Amusing photos, thanks for sharing, you looks like an angel... greetings a lot and wishing you a happy married life. better you can develop an website or blog spot, so that you can add all you marriage photos and happenings..


----------



## cyrilrobert (Dec 8, 2010)

Those were really fantastic images. I really like them a lot. Superb photography. Thanks for sharing those special images..


----------



## ElanImages (Jul 19, 2011)

Confident work... B&W hides a multitude of sins eh ;-)  Focus on what you see and try not to be too 'arty'. You'll do well to take on board some of the other comments here ...I'm a  pro wedding photographer


----------



## JohnHendry (Jul 26, 2011)

I think even "pros" can learn and probably should continue to do so, but the consesus is right on the money here. A few defocused shots of the brode/groom work to give atmosphere, but the majority of shots should have them in focus and the rest of the background out of focus.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

I think you totally nailed the emotional side of the wedding.  You have a wonderful eye for moments.  Keep it up.


----------



## randy! (Aug 24, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## Ventura Photographer (Aug 26, 2011)

I really like the voyeristic nature of your shots... Really like it, you caught something there through out.

 I would punch the levels on some of those B&W shots a bit.


----------

